# Lute Dosage??



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

UGHHHHHHHH My buck decided he didnt want to stay with the girls I gave him so he hopped in a completely different doe pen(My friends boer does) and bred most of them. They are all too young and some JUST kidded so we need to Lute them!

Whats the Dosage?

Also, as if he didnt have ENOUGH girls he hopped ANOTHER fence and went next door to the neighbors who have PET goats and really dont want babies. One of their goats has a bad neck and cant have kids.

Hoping this ENDS! I love this guy so much but hes really pushing me.....


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

You have to wait 10 days from breeding then I think it is 2cc IM. ASk the vet when you pick it up cause that dose may just be for ND's


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

We actually already have Lute but I guess I can call the vet.

So 10 days after the "breeding" and then it should be ok??

Man I feel so horrible....UGH


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

The Fiasco farm website has dosages-and I don't think they raise Nigerians (at least not solely). 
Here is the link-it Prostaglandin (aka lute) is listed under Misc. INjectables...
http://fiascofarm.com/goats/medications.htm


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it's 2 cc's for any size goat at least 10 days after. You should keep an eye on them to make sure they come back in heat as I have heard of people who luted their does and they didn't abort. Perhaps you could do a follow up 10 days after the first to make sure? Might want to ask you vet what would be best to make sure they aren't bred.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Those bucks are very cleaver....sorry she was bred.... and you have to go through this... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

My buck is CRAZY! He hops over 5 feet fences that have about an extra inch of hotwire and he DOESNT hit the wire! UGH hes so smart!!

Im hoping he stops! Cause I cant be dealing with this


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The dose is 2cc IM regardless of breed or size 10-14 days AFTER an unintended breeding to prevent implantation and bring the doe back into heat, If given later it will cause termination of the pregnancy.

The heat that occurs after the injection usually comes within 72 hours and I would suggest locking your buck up where he can't jump a fence because that many does coming back into heat will make him REALLY want to get to them :laugh:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

THANK YOU LIZ!!!!

Hopefully this will be the first and LAST time I use it


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug: Hope that it is the first and last also.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> My buck is CRAZY! He hops over 5 feet fences that have about an extra inch of hotwire and he DOESNT hit the wire! UGH hes so smart!!
> 
> Im hoping he stops! Cause I cant be dealing with this


 :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh wow he was BUSY! I'd be thinking of putting something over the top of the fence to prevent him from wanting to jump. We had a boer buck that would climb field fencing, so we ran some chicken wire around the top and the top of the chicken wire turned inward, and that took care of that.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

The crazy thing is it IS over the top LOL. We watched him jump right over! He got 3 in my pen, 4 in my friends pen and 3 next door! Hes a very bad boy!

Right now hes in a stall where he CANT escape. I really dont know where to put him! He knows how to get out now....UGH

Anyone else ever deal with a crazy jumper?? I need ideas!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No I never had this issue... they have a contraption...that they make for dogs... keeping them from jumping fences... I can't think of the name of it but... I seen one once on the web..... might be worth a shot.... :wink:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a escape artist buck. Does the jumping thing like springs on his hoofs. 
I have had to put him in a 6" high dog kennel. I bought extra panels so he could be in a bigger space. 
It was the only solution I could find that worked.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We have a buck kid that is a jumper. He's in a pen with his brother and our buck. The pen hadn't been completed yet as far as a permanent shelter/gate goes. Well the gate is made out of 4ft tall pallets. None of our goats have ever tried to jump them. 
This little guy would run, and jump at the gate and get over it.
So...as a cheap 'something we have laying around' thing, we used some black netting type of chicken wire, ran it across the top, attached it to a long thin treelimb <LOL>, rigged it up and no more jumping over the gate! We have to duck to go in, but if we need to we can until it and move it out of the way.

If he's going over the hot wire, You NEED to make that fence higher.

This is what we did with our boer buck last year that was climbing the fence. This would work if he was a jumper too. I made that fence TALL, and the top of the chicken wire lay inward so it made him think twice about getting over the top. I just had to make sure he couldnt' get cut with any ends, and never had an issue. I rigged this up in like 15 degree weather while my husband was at work, I just used whatever I had - scrap wood, wire and hay rope to secure it. he never got out again.










We're doing it differently now, we took the chicken wire down, and running long thin tree trunks around the top, I don't have any pics though, but it looks nice. Our boys don't climb the fence <yet!>, and haven't jumped out.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Right now the BAD BOY is in the buck pen which has shorter fencing than the doe pen but he stays in there cause its pretty far away from the girls. Im happy that hes not trying to escape, just hanging with the guys being a dork.

I guess he just has to be hand bred from now on. No more trips to the doe pen unless he is watched and doesnt stay overnight.

We are currently thinking of something to stop him from jumping!

Luckily my junior does were locked up in a trailer so he wasnt able to breed them! That would of been BAD!!!


----------

